# Bluetooth Audio got me in a mess!



## Hexe92 (Jan 16, 2010)

A month ago I bought a sony bluetooth headset from ebay, the person listed it as the wrong one, and instead of getting a behind the head one like i wanted, i got the one that goes above. its not that big a deal except that i got long hair and i looked like a creep. so after much teasing in school i just sold to my friend because he had an iphone, and i could keep the dongle. the dongle was this sony bluetooth dongle and i thought i could keep it and use it for another bluetooth headset i got, but i was wrong unfortunately. it only works with the sony products (of course i shoulda seen that coming) so today i got my Insigna ds-nthp headset and tried pairing them, alas it was not meant to be. so i guess now my plan is to give up before i waste anymore money, or sell the dongle i do have and try to get one that works. however i dont know what will work with this insignia thing, it only appears to be used for peoples laptops/netbooks, which i may just start doing instead. However the wiRevo A100 for ipod looks like it could work im just not sure... could anyone help me find a solution to clearing up this mess! I would really _really_ appreciate it!


----------

